
Attack Surface - tosh
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/doctorow/attack-surface-audiobook-for-the-third-little-brother-book
======
drallison
Cory Doctorow has created a kickstarter for his latest book, the third in the
Little Brother series. It's an experiment in self-publishing ebooks and audio
books outside of the Amazon/Audible ecosystem and without draconian
protections.

